
Meet Datawake – Nomadic Research Labs (2016) - wglb
https://microship.com/meet-datawake/
======
wglb
I had occasion to meet Steve Roberts at the Dayton Hamvention when he had just
published _Computing Across America_. I don't know anyone so delightfully
dedicated to sheer hardware and software hacking fully integrated with one's
lifestyle.

[edit] and here is what may have begun his start:
[https://microship.com/combo-mowing-
rig-1966-movie/](https://microship.com/combo-mowing-rig-1966-movie/)

~~~
madengr
I remember him on TV in the late 80's with that awesome bike. Good to see he
is still at it.

~~~
hirzel
Yes! He was featured on the cover of a bicycle magazine back then and quicky
became a nerd-hero of my youth.

